# La monogamia come norma



## Lucrezia (29 Febbraio 2016)

Buonasera. Ho trovato questo articolo che ho trovato abbastanza interessante (nonostante dica anche molte cose già dette), che sostiene la visione secondo la quale la monogamia non sia una modalità relazionale 'per tutti', bensì una modalità avanzata che fallisce così spesso perchè scelta più spesso per paura di rimanere soli che non per consapevole scelta e comprensione. E che dunque la monogamia non dovrebbe essere la norma, quanto piuttosto un modello a cui eventualmente aspirare per chi ci lavora su, una sorta di 'secondo step spirituale', dico io. 
Ho tradotto l'articolo per chi non parla l'inglese (certe frasi sono tradotte molto liberamente e con punteggiatura un po' italianizzata, per rendere la lettura un po' più scorrevole e condensata) ma potete trovare l'originale qui: http://together.guide/a-polyamorist-view-of-monogamy/
L'articolo è scritto da tale Michael McDonald, un ex monogamo che ha rinunciato ed ora pratica il poliamore :singleeye:
Vorrei sapere cosa ne pensate. Io la penso similarmente.
Concordo anche sul fatto che, considerato tra l'altro che la coppia è forse una delle cose più importanti e che occupano più spazio nelle nostre vite, in un mondo perfetto queste cose si studierebbero a scuola, e ci sarebbe una formazione sentimentale per tutti 
*
UNA VISIONE POLIAMORISTA DELLA MONOGAMIA
Pensiamo alla monogamia come qualcosa di innaturale, ma si tratta in realtà di qualcosa di molto avanzato - il problema è che la pratichiamo automaticamente, spinti dalla paura invece che da una scelta consapevole.*

In quanto persona che pratica il poliamore, ho grande rispetto per i monogami, per la profondità del
loro impegno, per il lavoro e la crescita e il coraggio necessario
per decidere consapevolmente di rimanere tali.

Ma in quanto persona che precedentemente praticava la monogamia, ho anche grande rispetto per
coloro che  vivono il  poliamore, per la loro incredibile capacità di comunicazione e la loro capacità di trascendere le norme culturali. Navigare nella acque delle relazioni sessuali e sentimentali multiple tende a far emergere molti problemi più velocemente, creando la necessità di indirizzare sentimenti quali la
gelosia. Il poliamante lavora duramente per coltivare l'opposto della gelosia, ovvero la 'compersion', il sentimento di gioia per la felicità dell'amante con un altro amore.
Si potrebbe pensare che il poliamore richieda molto più lavoro della monogamia. È logisticamente più
complicato gestire più relazioni – c'è solo un numero limitato di ore per giornata. Con più persone, ci sono più emozioni, più storie e personalità che richiedono attenzione, quindi è necessario più apprendimento e crescita personale.
Ma se la monogamia è più facile del poliamore, come mai sembra richiedere tanto lavoro? Avere una
relazione con una persona sola non dovrebbe essere più semplice che averla con più persone? Nella mia esperienza, la monogamia è complicata in un modo in cui il poliamore non lo è.
La monogamia è più avanzata del poliamore, perchè è meno naturale.
La natura, nell'accezione in cui la uso qui, è quel che accade spontaneamente. La nostra natura umana è
quel che accade quando siamo connessi col nostro benessere interiore, liberi da schemi abituali, ferite emozionali, credenze limitanti, condizioni sociali e oppressione. Ovviamente nessuno di noi vive al cento per cento nella natura. 
L'attaccamento che crea sicurezza è naturale. Il legame oppressivo e ansioso non lo è.
Avere un atteggiamento mentale aperto alla crescita, prendere coscienza del fatto che ci evolviamo
costantemente e che le nostre personalità e capacità non sono immutabili, è naturale. Avere una mentalità che non cambia basata sul 'Io sono fatto così' è innaturale, una creazione puramente umana che richiede la repressione della nostra natura. Se la monogamia fosse naturale, un'espressione del nostro benessere interiore, non richiederebbe tanta forza di volontà. Non richiederebbe impegno. Tradimento e divorzio non sarebbero così diffusi, e rimanere nel patto dell'impegno sarebbe semplice com'era quando ci si è innamorati, all'inizio.
La monogamia è normale, ma non naturale. È la norma culturale, confermata per centinaia di anni, e può sembrare un sacrilegio dire che sia innaturale. Questo non significa che gli umani non possono o non dovrebbero essere monogami, perchè: gli uomini non sono limitati dalla loro natura.
Noi, con il nostro accesso potenziale ad una consapevolezza maggiore, la capacità di riflettere su noi stessi e la volontà, siamo in grado di adattare, astrarre, resistere, e riprogrammare la nostra natura. Come umani, è nella
nostra natura accettare la nostra natura, ed anche innalzarci al di sopra di essa; non necessariamente di lasciarla dietro di noi, ma di trascenderla e di includerla.
La monogamia è una forma avanzata del relazionarsi che ci richiede di trascendere quel che ci verrebbe naturale fare in una relazione. La monogamia è come mettere un uomo sulla luna: è qualcosa di raro e magico. Non è qualcosa che accade da solo, spontaneamente. Richiede molto coraggio e sostegno per funzionare – e può valerne la pena se viene trattata col giusto
rispetto.
Quindi, se la monogamia è così avanzata, perchè la praticano tutti? Come mai sembra più facile rispetto al poliamore? Perchè esistono due tipi di monogamia. Quella di cui ho parlato fino ad ora è la monogamia consapevole, ma la maggior parte delle relazioni monogame sono bloccate nella monogamia inconsapevole. Il modo in cui la maggior parte delle persone la pratica consiste in una forma di attaccamento ansioso, usato per aggiustare le proprie paure, per ottenere amore e sostegno dall'esterno perchè queste persone non pensano di essere 'intere' da sole. La monogamia inconsapevole è basata sull'aspettativa invece che sull'accordarsi insieme. Le mancano le distinzioni e la positività e la naturalezza del poliamore. Si concentra sulla sicurezza invece che sulla possibilità. La monogamia consapevole, invece, è il luogo in cui sia gli aspetti naturali che quelli innaturali della monogamia
sono accolti; è la scelta consapevole e creata insieme della struttura della relazione, un contenitore che incoraggia maggior crescita personale e relazionale. È  mettere pressione all'evoluzione. La monogamia consapevole è un workshop di trasformazione a lungo termine.
Se avessi il potere di influenzare la cultura e risistemare il modo in cui le persone imparano cos'è una relazione, incoraggerei il poliamore come la norma, e la monogamia come livello avanzato, solo per quelli con più esperienza. Ci
sarebbero libri e corsi e classi all'università su come funziona la monogamia, costruite sui principi imparati nel poliamore. Ogni relazione monogama sarebbe costruita su misura e in continua evoluzione, fatta con patti scelti insieme consapevolmente, e cosciente delle sue sfide. La monogamia dovrebbe essere riservata
agli esperti.


----------



## Eratò (29 Febbraio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Buonasera. Ho trovato questo articolo che ho trovato abbastanza interessante (nonostante dica anche molte cose già dette), che sostiene la visione secondo la quale la monogamia non sia una modalità relazionale 'per tutti', bensì una modalità avanzata che fallisce così spesso perchè scelta più spesso per paura di rimanere soli che non per consapevole scelta e comprensione. E che dunque la monogamia non dovrebbe essere la norma, quanto piuttosto un modello a cui eventualmente aspirare per chi ci lavora su, una sorta di 'secondo step spirituale', dico io.
> Ho tradotto l'articolo per chi non parla l'inglese (certe frasi sono tradotte molto liberamente e con punteggiatura un po' italianizzata, per rendere la lettura un po' più scorrevole e condensata) ma potete trovare l'originale qui: http://together.guide/a-polyamorist-view-of-monogamy/
> L'articolo è scritto da tale Michael McDonald, un ex monogamo che ha rinunciato ed ora pratica il poliamore :singleeye:
> Vorrei sapere cosa ne pensate. Io la penso similarmente.
> ...


Non mi piace ne la monogamia e ne la poligamia... Son allergica proprio alla componente "gamia"... e scusa del commento inutile.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Ci ho pensato.

Mi pare una cazzata :rotfl:
Grazie infinite per la traduzione.


----------



## Alessandra (1 Marzo 2016)

Avere più amori secondo me distrae.  Ci sono tutti e non c'è nessuno. E poi secondo me potrebbe venire a meno un certo tipo di costruzione,  di approfondimento del rapporto. 
Se incontri qualche scoglio nel rapporto con uno, alla fine secondo me,  molli il colpo. ...non ti ci impegni più di tanto.  Non per cattiveria ma perché hai altro che magari in quel momento ti fa stare bene.  E torni finché non "passa".
In un rapporto monogamo è diverso.  Sei concentrato su quella persona. Probabilmente sei più motivato e meno ....distratto.

Non so se è evoluzione o che.  Ma sicuramente richiede più energie e impegno. 
Se sei innamorato di una persona,  difficilmente vedi e desideri altri. 
Averne altri significa non essere al 100 per cento per una persona.  Significa non.impegnarsi davvero.  Molte probabilita" di abbandonare quando le cose non.vanno lisce.  Secondo me.


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> ...Quindi, se la monogamia è così avanzata, perchè la praticano tutti?...


Ma dove? :rotfl:Questo ha le idee un po' confuse...


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Avere più amori secondo me distrae.  Ci sono tutti e non c'è nessuno. E poi secondo me potrebbe venire a meno un certo tipo di costruzione,  di approfondimento del rapporto.
> Se incontri qualche scoglio nel rapporto con uno, alla fine secondo me,  molli il colpo. ...non ti ci impegni più di tanto.  Non per cattiveria ma perché hai altro che magari in quel momento ti fa stare bene.  E torni finché non "passa".
> In un rapporto monogamo è diverso.  Sei concentrato su quella persona. Probabilmente sei più motivato e meno ....distratto.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo! Ma poi se la poligamia è dichiarata e praticata alla luce del sole, ok... ma se si nutre di bugie e tradimenti, allora è solo debolezza.


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Avere più amori secondo me distrae.  Ci sono tutti e non c'è nessuno. E poi secondo me potrebbe venire a meno un certo tipo di costruzione,  di approfondimento del rapporto.
> Se incontri qualche scoglio nel rapporto con uno, alla fine secondo me,  molli il colpo. ...non ti ci impegni più di tanto.  Non per cattiveria ma perché hai altro che magari in quel momento ti fa stare bene.  E torni finché non "passa".
> In un rapporto monogamo è diverso.  Sei concentrato su quella persona. Probabilmente sei più motivato e meno ....distratto.
> 
> ...


una vacanza nello Utah credo potrebbe mettere in discussione alcune certezze che abbiamo.


----------



## Lucrezia (1 Marzo 2016)

*non è un inno al poliamore*

Credo di non essere stata chiara nella mia posizione, e forse ho visto nell'articolo qualcosa di diverso da quello che evidentemente sta passando; quindi cerco di essere più chiara.

Non era questo il tentativo di sostenere che tutti dovrebbero praticare il poliamore; non penso questo, e non ho esattamente una soluzione alternativa che possa funzionare per molti. Il pensiero per me è semplicemente questo: che il fatto di proporre la monogamia come norma è la causa scatenante dei tradimenti. Perchè le coppie la adottano senza pensarci per lo più, nè domandarsi se vogliano, possano e come farla durare. Io credo che ci si cominci a preoccupare della salvaguardia della monogamia della coppia dopo anni, mica viene in mente spontaneamente perchè il pensiero è che sia normale, quanto impegno potrà mai richiedere? Viene spontanea, è come tutti viviamo la coppia, giusto? Ma siccome io, non sono nemmeno certa di aver mai conosciuto una coppia in  cui entrambi siano rimasti monogami dopo i primi anni in cui l'innamoramento se ne è andato, questo è un problema che andrebbe affrontato seriamente, invece di dare per scontato che la normalità sia la monogamia; perchè magari da un lato è vero, ma dall'altro, se è così alto il tasso di traditori e traditi nelle coppie, significa che qualcosa in questo sistema funziona ancora male. 
Il dare per scontata la monogamia è uno dei motivi per cui si tradisce in segreto invece che parlare col partner dei propri desideri e problemi PRIMA; il senso che sia qualcosa di vietato ma anche, eventualmente, di cui provare vergogna, perchè se lo fanno tutti, com'è che io non ci son riuscito?
Semplicemente, per me, la monogamia è una cosa preziosa e molto complessa, perchè richiede ovviamente la sfida a vita dei propri istinti e la capacità di sublimare ciò invece di trasformarlo in nevrosi. E significa scegliere insieme la monogamia consapevolmente invece che subirla come l'unica scelta possibile. Ecco, io credo che, se fosse comune e 'normale' scegliere fra tanti modelli senza giudizio e vergogna, i tradimenti calerebbero drasticamente, perchè le scelte sarebbero consapevoli e il dialogo su questo tema sarebbe più semplice. Allo stesso tempo mi rendo conto che altri modelli potrebbero essere complessi perchè molto distanti dalla nostra cultura, quindi, non ho una soluzione completa; però credo sicuramente che rendere la monogamia norma la svilisca, e tolga l'occasione per riflettere propriamente sulla sua costruzione e i suoi perchè.


----------



## Lucrezia (1 Marzo 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non so se è evoluzione o che.  Ma sicuramente richiede più energie e impegno.
> Se sei innamorato di una persona,  difficilmente vedi e desideri altri.
> Averne altri significa non essere al 100 per cento per una persona.  Significa non.impegnarsi davvero.  Molte probabilita" di abbandonare quando le cose non.vanno lisce.  Secondo me.


Ciao. Il discorso è che, un conto è la monogamia fino a quando l'innamoramento c'è, nei primi anni. Diverso comincia a essere dopo 5, 10, 15, 20 anni, per ogni coppia e ognuno è diverso, ma quando l'intervento della natura si conclude, sono gli elementi della coppia che devono intervenire e lavorarci, perchè mica accade automaticamente che due si amino, siano fedeli e rimangano coppia dopo la fine dell'innamoramento chimico. Che sia una cosa semplice che tutti fanno senza manco doverci pensare, non direi. Non è nemmeno ovvio che dopo tot anni esista ancora il desiderio sessuale nei confronti del proprio partner.




Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo! Ma poi se la poligamia è dichiarata e praticata alla luce del sole, ok... ma se si nutre di bugie e tradimenti, allora è solo debolezza.


Ovvio. è la base del poliamore che tutti sappian di tutti. Altrimenti si chiamerebbe relazione extra congiuale. Ma come ho già detto, il concetto del poliamore non era il concetto portante che volevo far passare :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Credo di non essere stata chiara nella mia posizione, e forse ho visto nell'articolo qualcosa di diverso da quello che evidentemente sta passando; quindi cerco di essere più chiara.
> 
> Non era questo il tentativo di sostenere che tutti dovrebbero praticare il poliamore; non penso questo, e non ho esattamente una soluzione alternativa che possa funzionare per molti. Il pensiero per me è semplicemente questo: che il fatto di proporre la monogamia come norma è la causa scatenante dei tradimenti. Perchè le coppie la adottano senza pensarci per lo più, nè domandarsi se vogliano, possano e come farla durare. Io credo che ci si cominci a preoccupare della salvaguardia della monogamia della coppia dopo anni, mica viene in mente spontaneamente perchè il pensiero è che sia normale, quanto impegno potrà mai richiedere? Viene spontanea, è come tutti viviamo la coppia, giusto? Ma siccome io, non sono nemmeno certa di aver mai conosciuto una coppia in  cui entrambi siano rimasti monogami dopo i primi anni in cui l'innamoramento se ne è andato, questo è un problema che andrebbe affrontato seriamente, invece di dare per scontato che la normalità sia la monogamia; perchè magari da un lato è vero, ma dall'altro, se è così alto il tasso di traditori e traditi nelle coppie, significa che qualcosa in questo sistema funziona ancora male.
> Il dare per scontata la monogamia è uno dei motivi per cui si tradisce in segreto invece che parlare col partner dei propri desideri e problemi PRIMA; il senso che sia qualcosa di vietato ma anche, eventualmente, di cui provare vergogna, perchè se lo fanno tutti, com'è che io non ci son riuscito?
> Semplicemente, per me, la monogamia è una cosa preziosa e molto complessa, perchè richiede ovviamente la sfida a vita dei propri istinti e la capacità di sublimare ciò invece di trasformarlo in nevrosi. E significa scegliere insieme la monogamia consapevolmente invece che subirla come l'unica scelta possibile. Ecco, io credo che, se fosse comune e 'normale' scegliere fra tanti modelli senza giudizio e vergogna, i tradimenti calerebbero drasticamente, perchè le scelte sarebbero consapevoli e il dialogo su questo tema sarebbe più semplice. Allo stesso tempo mi rendo conto che altri modelli potrebbero essere complessi perchè molto distanti dalla nostra cultura, quindi, non ho una soluzione completa; però credo sicuramente che rendere la monogamia norma la svilisca, e tolga l'occasione per riflettere propriamente sulla sua costruzione e i suoi perchè.


il nodo è nella sublimazione.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

*...*

Non mi esprimo su questo argomento, perché ci tengo alla mia pelle..
Cito solo un aneddoto che mi è stato riportato alla mente: una ragazza di Siena mai vista peraltro, con cui mi scrivevo alcuni anni fa, mi scrisse a tal proposito:" ma se io avessi un cuore più grande per poter amare anche più persone insieme.......?"


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Io non soffro di invidia, ma invidio chi prova attrazione fisica facilmente.


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2016)

*Lucrezia*

io ancora non ho capito il punto.   cosa ti ha colpito maggiormente?  cosa vorresti che sviluppassimo come discorso?

il fatto che la monogamia sia un comportamento innaturale, ma siccome è vantaggioso per uomini e donne per diversi motivi, è quello che culture e religioni in genere supportano?

il fatto che siamo fatti di carne,sangue e desiderio e coloro che non sanno sublimare l'energia erotica con altre cose, sono destinati, prima o poi, a provare attrazione per altre persone?


----------



## MariLea (2 Marzo 2016)

Opterei per contratti monogami a tempo determinato, 
comunque rinnovabili :rotfl:


----------



## Lucrezia (2 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ancora non ho capito il punto.   cosa ti ha colpito maggiormente?  cosa vorresti che sviluppassimo come discorso?
> 
> il fatto che la monogamia sia un comportamento innaturale, ma siccome è vantaggioso per uomini e donne per diversi motivi, è quello che culture e religioni in genere supportano?
> 
> il fatto che siamo fatti di carne,sangue e desiderio e coloro che non sanno sublimare l'energia erotica con altre cose, sono destinati, prima o poi, a provare attrazione per altre persone?


Io contesto il fatto, in effetti,  che la monogamia sia ancora vantaggiosa nella forma in cui è ora; e che se non fosse considerata norma ma una scelta da ponderare e comprendere,  molti dei danni a cui assistiamo qui dentro non si manifesterebbero.  Che il tradimento sarebbe molto più raro, la menzogna anche; che tolta la vergogna che deriva dal pensare che, se non funziona la monogamia si ha fallito in qualche modo, il futuro traditore parlerebbe di come si sente invece di tradire di nascosto e il tradito non  sarebbe accompagnato da quella vergogna che gli viene appiccicata addosso, che va dal 'non sa tenersi un uomo' al 'non sa fare l'uomo con sua moglie'. Dico che gli inganni che ho visto tenere insieme moltissime coppie non avrebbero, magari, motivo di essere. Ma non perché tutti scoperebbero allegramente a destra e a manca, quanto perché sarebbe più facile parlare delle proprie difficoltà,  pulsioni e dubbi senza che questi vengano associati a promiscuità,  debolezza,  mancanza di serietà, di amore e di impegno; e anche, perché sarebbe più difficile dare per scontata la coppia. La monogamia va ripensata e ridisegnata perché la pratichiamo ancora come quando è stata 'inventata', nonostante nel frattempo la lunghezza della vita insieme sia triplicata,  le cose che si chiedono alla coppia sono cambiate,  la famiglia e il modo di vivere la relazione pure. Ma, più semplicemente,  mi sembra si debba porre palesemente il dubbio del: se così poche coppie, soprattutto di lunga data, sembrano immuni al tradimento, non è questo un segnale di qualcosa da osservare e comprendere?  Non ci sarà qualcosa da aggiustare non nelle singole coppie, e nelle singole tragedie, ma a livello generale, culturale, spirituale? Non sarebbe più utile invece di giustificare o incolpare le singole persone nei singoli casi, domandarsi se c è un cambio, nella pratica o nella mentalità verso cui dobbiamo andare culturalmente? E non dico si tratti, di poliamori o coppie aperte o relazioni brevi. Ma anche semplicemente,  per cominciare, della possibilità di mettere in dubbio tutto quel che abbiamo fatto e pensato finora, senza che questo comporti una mancanza etica.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

L argomento è , anzi sarebbe, indubbiamente affascinante, Lucrezia, nella misura in cui esista da parte di chi ci partecipa, la consapevolezza che parteciparvi implica per cosi dire un "posare le armi" che hai ben messo in luce nella frase conclusiva di questo ultimo post..
Ed è difficile per pochi o tanti, scendere su questo terreno di confronto, accettando di spogliarsi di proprie certezze individuali x mettersi praticamente "nudo" al servizio di una esplorazione di questo tipo...
Questo, temo, è anche il motivo per cui questo 3d non riesce a decollare..


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Io contesto il fatto, in effetti,  che la monogamia sia ancora vantaggiosa nella forma in cui è ora; e che se non fosse considerata norma ma una scelta da ponderare e comprendere,  molti dei danni a cui assistiamo qui dentro non si manifesterebbero.  Che il tradimento sarebbe molto più raro, la menzogna anche; che tolta la vergogna che deriva dal pensare che, se non funziona la monogamia si ha fallito in qualche modo, il futuro traditore parlerebbe di come si sente invece di tradire di nascosto e il tradito non  sarebbe accompagnato da quella vergogna che gli viene appiccicata addosso, che va dal 'non sa tenersi un uomo' al 'non sa fare l'uomo con sua moglie'. Dico che gli inganni che ho visto tenere insieme moltissime coppie non avrebbero, magari, motivo di essere. Ma non perché tutti scoperebbero allegramente a destra e a manca, quanto perché sarebbe più facile parlare delle proprie difficoltà,  pulsioni e dubbi senza che questi vengano associati a promiscuità,  debolezza,  mancanza di serietà, di amore e di impegno; e anche, perché sarebbe più difficile dare per scontata la coppia. La monogamia va ripensata e ridisegnata perché la pratichiamo ancora come quando è stata 'inventata', nonostante nel frattempo la lunghezza della vita insieme sia triplicata,  le cose che si chiedono alla coppia sono cambiate,  la famiglia e il modo di vivere la relazione pure. Ma, più semplicemente,  mi sembra si debba porre palesemente il dubbio del: se così poche coppie, soprattutto di lunga data, sembrano immuni al tradimento, non è questo un segnale di qualcosa da osservare e comprendere?  Non ci sarà qualcosa da aggiustare non nelle singole coppie, e nelle singole tragedie, ma a livello generale, culturale, spirituale? Non sarebbe più utile invece di giustificare o incolpare le singole persone nei singoli casi, domandarsi se c è un cambio, nella pratica o nella mentalità verso cui dobbiamo andare culturalmente? E non dico si tratti, di poliamori o coppie aperte o relazioni brevi. Ma anche semplicemente,  per cominciare, della possibilità di mettere in dubbio tutto quel che abbiamo fatto e pensato finora, senza che questo comporti una mancanza etica.


del doman non v'è certezza.    da piano strategico del Daesh, Roma dovrebbe capitolare entro il 2025.

questo per dirti che non sappiamo veramente cosa ci aspetta in futuro.     posso dirti cosa vedo cambiato io.


io faccio un raffronto estetico tra le quarantenni di quando ero ragazzino e quelle di oggi e ti dico che una 45enne di oggi che si sa tenere, può permettersi vestiti che le 45enni degli anni '80 non potevano certo osare.
e quindi ha ancora un'appettibilità fisica di un certo spessore.

cosa voglio dire?   chè banalmente siamo esposti più a lungo alle tentazioni di un tempo, quindi lo stress delle tentazioni dura molto di più.   e questo lo vediamo anche nelle storie del forum.

in più, rispetto ai nostri nonni, abbiamo assimilato il concetto di divorzio, per cui sappiamo che un matrimonio si può rompere, mentre un tempo ci si inventava una quantità di maschere, comportamenti codificati pubblici, quello che si vuole ,per mascherare il disagio di una convivenza.


io non ti so dire se la monogamia non sia più vantaggiosa come un tempo.    diciamo che abbiamo conservato ancora in fondo al cuore la speranza del "e vissero tutti felici e contenti"

se dovessi dire cosa renderebbe meno "attraente" il tradimento o meno drammatica la sua scoperta....boh.   non ti so rispondere.   forse una minore possessività.    

Ho sempre pensato che il mio punto di equilibrio sia il famoso 10% alla Tebe.    ma è il mio.   non so se possa essere generalizzato.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Marzo 2016)

Non lo so, Lucrezia. Ammetto il mio limite mentale ma non riesco a immaginarlo. 
Non appartiene alla mia cultura e quindi non riesco a vederla in modo diverso da un tradimento o da un non impegnarsi al 100 per cento. 
Ci sono tante culture in cui la poligamia è consentita e da secoli. In cui forse gli altri coinvolti nella plurirelazione vengono visti come famigliari o come parte importante del funzionamento delle cose anziche' rivali. 
Ma è una cosa che non mi appartiene e di cui non riesco a pensare ai beneficiperché ho la mentalita' da europea. 
Ci sono anche culture con più mogli, culture con matrimoni tra famigliari o matrimoni combinati. Sono tutte cose che funzionano in contesti dove la gente cresce con l'idea di quei ruoli. 
Per me;, da occidentale che sono,  il mio ruolo in un rapporto d'amore è solo in un modo.  Lo stesso che hanno tutte le persone che mi hanno sempre circondata. Ruolo visto e appreso sin da piccola.
Non conosco esempi di poliamore e, mio limite,  non riesco a vederlo diverso da un tradimento.


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non lo so, Lucrezia. Ammetto il mio limite mentale ma non riesco a immaginarlo.
> Non appartiene alla mia cultura e quindi non riesco a vederla in modo diverso da un tradimento o da un non impegnarsi al 100 per cento.
> Ci sono tante culture in cui la poligamia è consentita e da secoli. In cui forse gli altri coinvolti nella plurirelazione vengono visti come famigliari o come parte importante del funzionamento delle cose anziche' rivali.
> Ma è una cosa che non mi appartiene e di cui non riesco a pensare ai beneficiperché ho la mentalita' da europea.
> ...


se concepisci il tradimento come venire meno all'esclusività fisica allora sì.   se lo concepisci come un venire meno ad un patto, che può anche non prevedere l'esclusività fisica, allora no.

ma come hai detto bene, siamo figli della nostra tradizione.  un uomo, una donna.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se concepisci il tradimento come venire meno all'esclusività fisica allora sì.   se lo concepisci come un venire meno ad un patto, che può anche non prevedere l'esclusività fisica, allora no.
> 
> ma come hai detto bene, siamo figli della nostra tradizione.  un uomo, una donna.


Ambo.  Patto e fisicita'.
Non riesco a chiudere un occhio. 
Cosi' ci hanno insegnato. 
Cosi' ho registrato nel mio inconscio più profondo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non lo so, Lucrezia. Ammetto il mio limite mentale ma non riesco a immaginarlo.
> Non appartiene alla mia cultura e quindi non riesco a vederla in modo diverso da un tradimento o da un non impegnarsi al 100 per cento.
> Ci sono tante culture in cui la poligamia è consentita e da secoli. In cui forse gli altri coinvolti nella plurirelazione vengono visti come famigliari o come parte importante del funzionamento delle cose anziche' rivali.
> Ma è una cosa che non mi appartiene e di cui non riesco a pensare ai beneficiperché ho la mentalita' da europea.
> ...


Quoto.
Diciamo anche che altre forme sono nate in condizioni particolari. Se rischiassi di morire di parto sarei ben contenta che i miei figli avessero un'altra donna da loro riconosciuta come mamma che se ne potesse occupare.
Ma in condizioni di libertà è l'amore e il trasporto verso l'altro che esigono esclusività.
Forse per un tempo limitato, come scrive Mailea.
È il matrimonio a vita che è una costruzione sociale per la tutela dei figli e del genitore debole economicamente, per secoli la donna.
La monogamia mi pare invece molto naturale, finché dura.


----------



## Divì (2 Marzo 2016)

A me viene in mente - scusate - il passo evangelico in cui Gesù dice che la poligamia è stata concessa all'uomo per la "durezza della sua cervice" - ma che nel disegno divino l'uomo non deve separare ciò che Dio ha unito.

Ho sempre letto questa pagina come una "indicazione" evolutiva. Un "a tendere" asintotico, possibile solo in virtù di un amore che è quello descritto in Genesi o nel Cantico dei Cantici. Qualcosa di cui l'essere umano sarebbe capace, se solo ci si abbandonasse e se fosse capace di sfuggire alla tentazione più grande, la soddisfazione egoistica di tutti i propri desideri.


----------



## Lucrezia (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Diciamo anche che altre forme sono nate in condizioni particolari. Se rischiassi di morire di parto sarei ben contenta che i miei figli avessero un'altra donna da loro riconosciuta come mamma che se ne potesse occupare.
> Ma in condizioni di libertà è l'amore e il trasporto verso l'altro che esigono esclusività.
> Forse per un tempo limitato, come scrive Mailea.
> ...


Anche secondo me è naturale finché dura. Ma per me in generale i matrimoni e le unioni lunghe non sarebbero per tutti,  e richiedono anzi una maturita'  spirituale che è di pochi. Per questo io intendo che monogamia non è norma. Potrebbe anche essere obiettivo, ma io vedo proprio una difficoltà e rarità nel saper costruire una coppia matura ed equilibrata. Da qui la mia convinzione che non abbia in senso richiedere fedeltà sessuale a prescindere, per tentare di tenere insieme con lo scotch rapporti che già di per sé non sono in grado di durare. Io credo che la.monogamia scelta consapevolmente e senza sofferenze né meschinita' possa venire dal tipo di coppia i cui individui hanno imparato a stare soli.prima che in coppia, e che lavorano perennemente su sé accettando il partner come un compagno di viaggio e non una gruccia a cui appendersi per sentirsi al sicuro e fintamente realizzati. Ma siccome a me pare che una coppia con individui maturi sia una rarità,  mi pare difficile di conseguenza che anche la monogamia non segua la stessa strada. Io penso che, probabilmente,  l'amore nella sua forma alta possa condurre ad una monogamia,diciamo spontanea e necessaria.  Ma già l'amore vero,  ovvero fondato sul riconoscimento effettivamente dell'altro, può anche non capitare nella vita.  O capitare una volta. Quindi. ..



Divì ha detto:


> A me viene in mente - scusate - il passo evangelico in cui Gesù dice che la poligamia è stata concessa all'uomo per la "durezza della sua cervice" - ma che nel disegno divino l'uomo non deve separare ciò che Dio ha unito.
> 
> Ho sempre letto questa pagina come una "indicazione" evolutiva. Un "a tendere" asintotico, possibile solo in virtù di un amore che è quello descritto in Genesi o nel Cantico dei Cantici. Qualcosa di cui l'essere umano sarebbe capace, se solo ci si abbandonasse e se fosse capace di sfuggire alla tentazione più grande, la soddisfazione egoistica di tutti i propri desideri.


Dunque...non saprei. Nell'antico testamento tutti gli uomini prescelti da Dio hanno almeno un'amante, e hanno figli con tutte le schiave.  Le lettere di San Paolo invece dicono che - parafraso - il matrimonio è per coloro che non riescono a tenersi i genitali nelle mutande e quindi,  se proprio non possono essere casti come sarebbe meglio essere, almeno che si sposino. ...in linea generale io concordo con te. Ma proprio come il battesimo era per iniziati e poi è stato esteso anche a chi non può comprenderlo, stessa cosa, il patto di coppia 'eterno', con annessa monogamia,  va come dire, guadagnato e conquistato. Se si vuole e può.  Credo io.


----------



## Divì (2 Marzo 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Dunque...non saprei. Nell'antico testamento tutti gli uomini prescelti da Dio hanno almeno un'amante, e hanno figli con tutte le schiave.  Le lettere di San Paolo invece dicono che - parafraso - il matrimonio è per coloro che non riescono a tenersi i genitali nelle mutande e quindi,  se proprio non possono essere casti come sarebbe meglio essere, almeno che si sposino. ...in linea generale io concordo con te. Ma proprio come il battesimo era per iniziati e poi è stato esteso anche a chi non può comprenderlo, stessa cosa, il patto di coppia 'eterno', con annessa monogamia,  va come dire, guadagnato e conquistato. Se si vuole e può.  Credo io.


La Bibbia è il Libro. E appartiene al popolo Ebraico, che all'epoca della redazione del Libro ammetteva la poligamia e il ripudio e ha mantenuto questa postura per diversi secoli.
Personalmente credo invece nella continuità sostanziale tra il Pentateuco e il racconto degli Evangelisti. Ma in questa sede una discussione biblica è OT per cui vorrei spostare ancora una volta l'attenzione non sulla norma, ma sul processo evolutivo......
 La mia posizione è che quella di Dio sia una pedagogia. L'uomo non nasce "imparato".  
Io credo anche che la cultura, l'educazione, abbiano la stessa caratteristica dell'evoluzione biologica, dove l'evoluzione dell'individuo riepiloga in sè quella della specie.
Diciamo che il modello educativo di Dio - di suo - non sarebbe quello di costringere, punire o reprimere, ma di *formare, *di accompagnare verso la migliore espressione di sé.

Poi va da sé che ci sono genitori che nell'incapacità di educare nel miglior senso della parola reprimono, puniscono e fanno un sacco di danni.

Ma io al divino non mi sento davvero di attribuire la pochezza umana.

Secondo me


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> La Bibbia è il Libro. E appartiene al popolo Ebraico, che all'epoca della redazione del Libro ammetteva la poligamia e il ripudio e ha mantenuto questa postura per diversi secoli.
> Personalmente credo invece nella continuità sostanziale tra il Pentateuco e il racconto degli Evangelisti. Ma in questa sede una discussione biblica è OT per cui vorrei spostare ancora una volta l'attenzione non sulla norma, ma sul processo evolutivo......
> La mia posizione è che quella di Dio sia una pedagogia. *L'uomo non nasce "imparato".  *
> Io credo anche che la cultura, l'educazione, abbiano la stessa caratteristica dell'evoluzione biologica, dove l'evoluzione dell'individuo riepiloga in sè quella della specie.
> ...


Ammesso che esista, anche Dio non nasce imparato, e si evolve assieme a noi... almeno così mi piace pensare. Non è un ente statico ma dinamico, che ha bisogno della sua creazione per capirsi.
Per quanto riguarda la fedeltà, nella sua forma più ampia, ho sempre avuto l'idea che il partner l'amore e tutto il resto che sta fuori da noi conti pochissimo. Chi è davvero fedele lo è in tutto, perchè resta fermo all'idea che ha di se stesso, e al rapporto di sè verso il mondo.


----------



## Divì (2 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ammesso che esista, anche Dio non nasce imparato, e si evolve assieme a noi... almeno così mi piace pensare. Non è un ente statico ma dinamico, che ha bisogno della sua creazione per capirsi.
> Per quanto riguarda la fedeltà, nella sua forma più ampia, ho sempre avuto l'idea che il partner l'amore e tutto il resto che sta fuori da noi conti pochissimo. Chi è davvero fedele lo è in tutto, perchè resta fermo all'idea che ha di se stesso, e al rapporto di sè verso il mondo.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ammesso che esista, anche Dio non nasce imparato, e si evolve assieme a noi... almeno così mi piace pensare. Non è un ente statico ma dinamico, che ha bisogno della sua creazione per capirsi.
> Per quanto riguarda la fedeltà, nella sua forma più ampia, ho sempre avuto l'idea che il partner l'amore e tutto il resto che sta fuori da noi conti pochissimo. Chi è davvero fedele lo è in tutto, perchè resta fermo all'idea che ha di se stesso, e al rapporto di sè verso il mondo.


Ma l'amore è dentro, non fuori.
Comunque concordo.


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> :up:


Eppure sono convinto che l'errore, per quanto non auspicabile, sia necessario. Senza l'imperfezione, senza una leggera rottura di una perfetta simmetria, non esisterebbe nulla


----------



## Divì (3 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Eppure sono convinto che l'errore, per quanto non auspicabile, sia necessario. Senza l'imperfezione, senza una leggera rottura di una perfetta simmetria, non esisterebbe nulla


Il mio motto preferito è "Dio scrive dritto sulle righe storte"


----------



## Lucrezia (3 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ammesso che esista, anche Dio non nasce imparato, e si evolve assieme a noi... almeno così mi piace pensare. Non è un ente statico ma dinamico, che ha bisogno della sua creazione per capirsi.
> Per quanto riguarda la fedeltà, nella sua forma più ampia, ho sempre avuto l'idea che il partner l'amore e tutto il resto che sta fuori da noi conti pochissimo. Chi è davvero fedele lo è in tutto, perchè resta fermo all'idea che ha di se stesso, e al rapporto di sè verso il mondo.


Ma infatti, anche secondo me la fedeltà,  in un certo senso, riguarda altro. E questo altro è complesso e grande, e a me pare che si cada in una trappola la cui direzione è data dai suggerimenti dell'educazione e dell'ambiente, che è un copiare direttamente la forma esteriore di un equilibrio e di una raggiunta conclusione e maturazione,  per illudersi di avere raggiunto una felicità e una completezza dentro che vengono tradizionalmente associati a quel fuori. Perché la famiglia e la coppia vengono presentate come una delle tappe maggiori e semi-obbligate della felicità,  e dunque,  a volte,  ci si affretta a copiare l'esteriorita' di questa presunta realizzazione senza fare il lavoro per raggiungerla dentro. Mi spiego? I meccanismi dell'amore spirituale sono cosa misteriosa e non penso basti svegliarsi un giorno innamorati a vent'anni per essere illuminati su questa materia, ecco.


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Buonasera. Ho trovato questo articolo che ho trovato abbastanza interessante (nonostante dica anche molte cose già dette), che sostiene la visione secondo la quale la monogamia non sia una modalità relazionale 'per tutti', bensì una modalità avanzata che fallisce così spesso perchè scelta più spesso per paura di rimanere soli che non per consapevole scelta e comprensione. E che dunque la monogamia non dovrebbe essere la norma, quanto piuttosto un modello a cui eventualmente aspirare per chi ci lavora su, una sorta di 'secondo step spirituale', dico io.
> Ho tradotto l'articolo per chi non parla l'inglese (certe frasi sono tradotte molto liberamente e con punteggiatura un po' italianizzata, per rendere la lettura un po' più scorrevole e condensata) ma potete trovare l'originale qui: http://together.guide/a-polyamorist-view-of-monogamy/
> L'articolo è scritto da tale Michael McDonald, un ex monogamo che ha rinunciato ed ora pratica il poliamore :singleeye:
> Vorrei sapere cosa ne pensate. Io la penso similarmente.
> ...


  Mi sento di contestare e confutare le frasi in neretto, l' autore parla diffusamente di comportamenti "naturali" e trae delle idee dall' unica cosa che non va mai piegata al "pensiero etico" del momento: La natura.
La cosa più importante per qualsiasi essere umano oggi sembra quella di voler trovare un modello di riferimento dal quale avere indicazioni, un "centro di gravità permanente" in grado di permeare senza incertezze la nostra vita, ma purtroppo dovremmo essere coscenti che non funziona così. 
Stiamo discutendo in fondo di modelli sociali e inclinazioni naturali perciò è giusto guardare al nostro passato per sapere chi siamo a da dove derivano i nostri comportamenti. (Che non possono cambiare in poche decine di migliaia di anni di evoluzione).

In effetti se vogliamo parlare di noi come razza umana e del nostro comportamento dobbiamo considerare, come diceva un celebre antropologo, che stiamo vivendo da 12 000 anni a questa parte un colossale esperimento sociale.
I nostri progenitori, dice la scienza, si dibattevano tra esigenze diverse ed opposte: Formare una coppia che potesse allevare figli con successo, essere certi più possibile della discendenza (per i maschi) ed assicurare alla specie la maggiore variabilità genetica possibile, perciò accoppiarsi anche sporadicamente con estranei. Da questo comportamento geneticamente codificato derivano presumibilmente le nostre pulsioni per la monogamia e per il poliamore, contrastanti ma antrambi presenti in noi, affermare che una sia naturale e l'altra solo per specialisti è arbitrario.
Noi siamo anche animali culturali, e la cultura o meglio le culture contano quanto se non di più la genetica, è facile notare come la poligamia sia un fenomeno legato a società con forti sperequazioni sociali, dove chi è ricco o in vista "possiede" più mogli. La monogamia è invece affermata storicamente presso i popoli che hanno bisogno di un "contratto sociale" per sostenersi, in effetti se il numero dei masci e delle femmine è circa uguale in natura, è facile intuire che se c' è poligamia qualcuno è destinato a rimanere a bocca asciutta.

Un equivoco è che oggi noi in occidente in effetti non viviamo in una società monogamica, bensì poligamica seriale, nel senso che da noi le unioni durano un periodo più o meno lungo, poi si cambia compagno di viaggio. A ben guardare in effetti la nostra cultura non teme di fatto che si cambi, ma che si sia promiscui. E a ragione dico io, hai voglia di sperimentare la libertà sessuale quando la coppia aperta non ha preso piede nemmeno negli anni 60 del libero amore. Non era una faccenda probabilmente che la società non fosse matura, era una faccenda che non corrispondeva alle nostre più intime esigenze. Faccio notare che la frase evidenziata in rosso è contradditoria rispetto alla presunta "facilità" del poliamore.

Cosa fa stare una coppia insieme tanto tempo? L' amore, la fortuna, l'affetto, il progetto, i figli, la capacità di imparare, e tante altre bellissime cose credo.
Ma soprattutto la consapevolezza di non essere mai con la stessa persona, si, ne parlavo proprio oggi con mia moglie, guardando una nostra foto di 20 anni orsono, noi non siamo più quelli, siamo altre persone, ed è stupefacente capirlo, e scegliersi ancora ed ancora, per quello che siamo e per quello che forse saremo.


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sento di contestare e confutare le frasi in neretto, l' autore parla diffusamente di comportamenti "naturali" e trae delle idee dall' unica cosa che non va mai piegata al "pensiero etico" del momento: La natura.
> La cosa più importante per qualsiasi essere umano oggi sembra quella di voler trovare un modello di riferimento dal quale avere indicazioni, un "centro di gravità permanente" in grado di permeare senza incertezze la nostra vita, ma purtroppo dovremmo essere coscenti che non funziona così.
> Stiamo discutendo in fondo di modelli sociali e inclinazioni naturali perciò è giusto guardare al nostro passato per sapere chi siamo a da dove derivano i nostri comportamenti. (Che non possono cambiare in poche decine di migliaia di anni di evoluzione).
> 
> ...


*
*

posso provare un po' di invidia.... sempre quella mia famosa buona


----------



## Lucrezia (3 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sento di contestare e confutare le frasi in neretto, l' autore parla diffusamente di comportamenti "naturali" e trae delle idee dall' unica cosa che non va mai piegata al "pensiero etico" del momento: La natura.
> La cosa più importante per qualsiasi essere umano oggi sembra quella di voler trovare un modello di riferimento dal quale avere indicazioni, un "centro di gravità permanente" in grado di permeare senza incertezze la nostra vita, ma purtroppo dovremmo essere coscenti che non funziona così.
> Stiamo discutendo in fondo di modelli sociali e inclinazioni naturali perciò è giusto guardare al nostro passato per sapere chi siamo a da dove derivano i nostri comportamenti. (Che non possono cambiare in poche decine di migliaia di anni di evoluzione).
> 
> ...


Ciao. Dunque. Qualche osservazione sparsa. Per il momento le alternative alla monogamia da noi hanno fallito perché determinati dettami culturali sono così forti che è quasi impossibile,  nonostante quanto ci si dica razionalmente,  non assegnare determinati valori morali, di merito e persino di potenza sessuale e onore all'esclusività sessuale.  Ci sono alcune cose che impariamo da piccoli che è veramente difficile mettere in discussione.  Esempio a caso: sono stata cresciuta cattolica e quando, da adolescente,  ho disconosciuto il cristianesimo come mio credo, per anni ogni volta che entravo in una chiesa dovevo combattere l'impulso della paura che mi spingeva a farmi il segno della croce,  anche se non aveva più senso, perché una parte di me ha sempre continuato a temere di essere incenerita istantaneamente se l avessi fatto. Ora, è molto difficile passare oltre l'associazione che collega la non esclusività del partner ad un insulto a te e alla coppia, al metterti in discussione come uomo, donna, amante e amato.
A parte ciò,  la coppia può essere molte cose, si decide. Può avere lo scopo di procreare: e allora si può fare alla mormona,  e avere tanti mogli per avere più figli. O può essere un patto economico: allora l esclusività sessuale è importante per assicurare l eredità dei discendenti. Può essere un patto lavorativo (alla House of cards), e allora l esclusività non è fondamentale. Può essere un compromesso per non essere soli, avere stabilità e compagnia : e li ognuno si regola. E poi c è la coppia fondata sull'amore, che è fatto più  raro e sembrerebbe poter essere il tuo caso. E potrebbe essere che all'interno di questo tipo di coppia, si senta la necessità di questa esclusività o no, non so dire se dipenda o sia universale. Ma rimane il fatto che, la possibilità di formare questo tipo di coppia non è dato a tutti o a volte può essere dato in età relativamente tarda. Io, ad esempio, posso citare un solo uomo nella mia vita a cui associo monogamia spontanea e gioiosa.  Ma d'altra parte, il sesso é così importante? Se per esempio con un uomo che frequento da qualche anno, con cui ho una relazione, io non avessi più voglia di fare sesso, ma funzionassimo magnificamente ancora come team, come amici, come conviventi, come umani; che cosa dovrei fare? Lasciarlo a causa del sesso? Cercare di obbligarmi a ricostruire un desiderio che palesemente non tornerà più?  Il sesso è il centro della relazione?   Tutte le coppie pluriennali là fuori che subiscono il calo o la.morte del desiderio, ad esempio,  cosa dovrebbero fare? Lasciarsi,  rinunciare al sesso, aprire la coppia, aprirla in segreto? Cerco di capire, un po'.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Il mio motto preferito è "Dio scrive dritto sulle righe storte"


bello  ma le righe storte chi le ha tracciate?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ciao. Dunque. Qualche osservazione sparsa. Per il momento le alternative alla monogamia da noi hanno fallito perché determinati dettami culturali sono così forti che è quasi impossibile,  nonostante quanto ci si dica razionalmente,  non assegnare determinati valori morali, di merito e persino di potenza sessuale e onore all'esclusività sessuale.  Ci sono alcune cose che impariamo da piccoli che è veramente difficile mettere in discussione.  Esempio a caso: sono stata cresciuta cattolica e quando, da adolescente,  ho disconosciuto il cristianesimo come mio credo, per anni ogni volta che entravo in una chiesa dovevo combattere l'impulso della paura che mi spingeva a farmi il segno della croce,  anche se non aveva più senso, perché una parte di me ha sempre continuato a temere di essere incenerita istantaneamente se l avessi fatto. Ora, è molto difficile passare oltre l'associazione che collega la non esclusività del partner ad un insulto a te e alla coppia, al metterti in discussione come uomo, donna, amante e amato.
> A parte ciò,  la coppia può essere molte cose, si decide. Può avere lo scopo di procreare: e allora si può fare alla mormona,  e avere tanti mogli per avere più figli. O può essere un patto economico: allora l esclusività sessuale è importante per assicurare l eredità dei discendenti. Può essere un patto lavorativo (alla House of cards), e allora l esclusività non è fondamentale. Può essere un compromesso per non essere soli, avere stabilità e compagnia : e li ognuno si regola. E poi c è la coppia fondata sull'amore, che è fatto più  raro e sembrerebbe poter essere il tuo caso. E potrebbe essere che all'interno di questo tipo di coppia, si senta la necessità di questa esclusività o no, non so dire se dipenda o sia universale. Ma rimane il fatto che, la possibilità di formare questo tipo di coppia non è dato a tutti o a volte può essere dato in età relativamente tarda. Io, ad esempio, posso citare un solo uomo nella mia vita a cui associo monogamia spontanea e gioiosa.  Ma d'altra parte, il sesso é così importante? Se per esempio con un uomo che frequento da qualche anno, con cui ho una relazione, io non avessi più voglia di fare sesso, ma funzionassimo magnificamente ancora come team, come amici, come conviventi, come umani; che cosa dovrei fare? Lasciarlo a causa del sesso? Cercare di obbligarmi a ricostruire un desiderio che palesemente non tornerà più?  Il sesso è il centro della relazione?   Tutte le coppie pluriennali là fuori che subiscono il calo o la.morte del desiderio, ad esempio,  cosa dovrebbero fare? Lasciarsi,  rinunciare al sesso, aprire la coppia, aprirla in segreto? Cerco di capire, un po'.


Il sesso come emerge molto bene dalle tue righe, è ancora nella nostra mentalità l’elemento chiave, la carta di identità del rapporto.. l’esclusività del sesso tra la coppia, identifica e qualifica ancora moltissimo la coppia stessa.. nella mentalità comune di molti, me compreso..

Ciò indipendentemente dalla frequenza e dal sano e istintivo desiderio, che inutile nasconderselo, non può, salvo rari casi, conservarsi nel tempo, relegando la sessualità a ruolo assolutamente marginale come elemento collante in una coppia che resiste al tempo

Ciò anche nei casi negativi….

“Si sono sempre stati fedeli, però!” si usa dire magari di una coppia non più giovane che passa le giornate a sbranarsi e ricomporsi nell’indifferenza sostanziale uno dell’altro.

E’ l’elemento qualificante, è l’elemento di onore della coppia, che dà molto spesso un senso a tutto il resto che magari non funziona, è la chiave di lettura vincente anche in un rapporto sconfitto.

Il sesso.. sempre il sesso.. tutto gira e finisce fatalmente lì….


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ma infatti, anche secondo me la fedeltà,  in un certo senso, riguarda altro. E questo altro è complesso e grande, e a me pare che si cada in una trappola la cui direzione è data dai suggerimenti dell'educazione e dell'ambiente, che è un copiare direttamente la forma esteriore di un equilibrio e di una raggiunta conclusione e maturazione,  per illudersi di avere raggiunto una felicità e una completezza dentro che vengono tradizionalmente associati a quel fuori. Perché la famiglia e la coppia vengono presentate come una delle tappe maggiori e semi-obbligate della felicità,  e dunque,  a volte,  ci si affretta a copiare l'esteriorita' di questa presunta realizzazione senza fare il lavoro per raggiungerla dentro. Mi spiego? I meccanismi dell'amore spirituale sono cosa misteriosa e non penso basti svegliarsi un giorno innamorati a vent'anni per essere illuminati su questa materia, ecco.


noi non sfuggiamo alla regola generale per cui dobbiamo procreare.   a differenza delle altre specie, abbiamo il libero arbitrio e possiamo anche decidere in scienza e coscienza di non farlo, di non avere figli, ma gli istinti primari del sapiens sapiens non sono diversi da quelli di qualsiasi altra specie.

lo sviluppo della società e delle sue regole di convivenza, utili a non sbranarci reciuprocamente ogni mattina, ci hanno fatto ritenere conveniente, per uomini e donne, la coppia monogama e tendenzialmente unica nel tempo.

questo almeno per la cultura eurocristiana.   sappiamo bene però che esistono correnti ultraminoritarie come i Mormoni e gli Amish che alla monogamia alternano la poliginia.

nella cultura islamica la poliginia è invece più legata alla concezione di sottomissione morale e sostanziale della donna all'uomo.


sta cosa del matrimonio fondato sull'ammmmmmooooooore è più una moda recente. diciamo dall'800 in poi   il matrimonio in precedenza era più un contratto non sempre scritto.   l'equivoco per me rimane nel non voler ammettere che il matrimonio monogamo è la razionalizzazione dell'istinto a procreare del sapiens sapiens.


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ciao. Dunque. Qualche osservazione sparsa. Per il momento le alternative alla monogamia da noi hanno fallito perché determinati dettami culturali sono così forti che è quasi impossibile,  nonostante quanto ci si dica razionalmente,  non assegnare determinati valori morali, di merito e persino di potenza sessuale e onore all'esclusività sessuale.  *Ci sono alcune cose che impariamo da piccoli che è veramente difficile mettere in discussione.*  Esempio a caso: sono stata cresciuta cattolica e quando, da adolescente,  ho disconosciuto il cristianesimo come mio credo, per anni ogni volta che entravo in una chiesa dovevo combattere l'impulso della paura che mi spingeva a farmi il segno della croce,  anche se non aveva più senso, perché una parte di me ha sempre continuato a temere di essere incenerita istantaneamente se l avessi fatto. Ora, è molto difficile passare oltre l'associazione che collega la non esclusività del partner ad un insulto a te e alla coppia, al metterti in discussione come uomo, donna, amante e amato.
> A parte ciò,  la coppia può essere molte cose, si decide. Può avere lo scopo di procreare: e allora si può fare alla mormona,  e avere tanti mogli per avere più figli. O può essere un patto economico: allora l esclusività sessuale è importante per assicurare l eredità dei discendenti. Può essere un patto lavorativo (alla House of cards), e allora l esclusività non è fondamentale. Può essere un compromesso per non essere soli, avere stabilità e compagnia : e li ognuno si regola. E poi c è la coppia fondata sull'amore, che è fatto più  raro e sembrerebbe poter essere il tuo caso. E potrebbe essere che all'interno di questo tipo di coppia, si senta la necessità di questa esclusività o no, non so dire se dipenda o sia universale. Ma rimane il fatto che, la possibilità di formare questo tipo di coppia non è dato a tutti o a volte può essere dato in età relativamente tarda. Io, ad esempio, posso citare un solo uomo nella mia vita a cui associo monogamia spontanea e gioiosa.  Ma d'altra parte, il sesso é così importante? Se per esempio con un uomo che frequento da qualche anno, con cui ho una relazione, io non avessi più voglia di fare sesso, ma funzionassimo magnificamente ancora come team, come amici, come conviventi, come umani; che cosa dovrei fare? Lasciarlo a causa del sesso? Cercare di obbligarmi a ricostruire un desiderio che palesemente non tornerà più?  Il sesso è il centro della relazione?   Tutte le coppie pluriennali là fuori che subiscono il calo o la.morte del desiderio, ad esempio,  cosa dovrebbero fare? Lasciarsi,  rinunciare al sesso, aprire la coppia, aprirla in segreto? Cerco di capire, un po'.


  E se noi invece sposassimo dei modelli perché anche inconsciamente pensiamo rispondano alle nostre esigenze recondite? Potrebbe essere altrimenti, in fondo, in una società dai valori erosi e contradditori come la nostra?


  Io del neretto in pratica non sono affatto certo, anzi sono molto scettico. Le punte emancipate della società della rivoluzione sessuale degli anni 60 non hanno portato avanti il poliamore  perché la faccenda non ha retto alla prova dei fatti e secondo me ( e non solo me) era aliena alle esigenze individuali. In fondo c’erano i presupposti e la volontà  che la cosa prendesse piede, c’ erano persone  tese sicuramente a superare i condizionamenti ed i valori tradizionali, basti pensare alle radicali mutazioni politiche, ma comunque non ha funzionato.  Secondo me non possiamo andare a superare indenni quella parte della nostra predisposizione genetica che ci induce ad amare, dentro quella attitudine al rapporto di esclusività ereditato, ancestrale, che tende alla formazione di una coppia, alla dedizione, alle cure parentali e perciò al successo riproduttivo.  Ammetto che possano formarsi anche oggi coppie aperte, ma per la mia esperienza sono più rare delle monogame convinte.
  Poi per carità, possiamo culturalmente e soggettivamente fare tutti i tentativi che vogliamo, che vanno dal Kibbutz alla comune, ad altre forme soggettive di rapporto, ma credo che l’esigenza di adeguarsi al nostro “sentire genetico” non possa mai del tutto sentirsi ignorata.

  Secondo me non esiste una formula sociale univoca, quella che più si avvicina alle esigenze e pulsioni presumo sia quella che viviamo noi adesso, una poligamia sequenziale in sostanza, senza che questo escluda la possibilità, per chi ci riesce, di avere una rapporto che duri tutta la vita. Un meme ricorrente e di successo in fondo, non del tutto una imposizione culturale.

  Per quanto concerne le forme di convivenza anche senza esercizio della genitalità, certo che sono possibili, ci mancherebbe, ma rimane secondo me un punto fermo: deve essere una decisione presa in accordo tra i due componenti e mai imposta, sentita da entrambi, per motivi di salute o di vecchiaia, non importa ma mai una decisione unilaterale, poiché in questo caso viene a mancare il concetto stesso di coppia, fratturato da una decisione personale ed univoca.
  Penso che dovresti riflettere anche sul fatto di cui parli, che con una persona ti era facile pensare alla dedizione ed esclusività, pensa se questa relazione fosse diventata stabile, te lo immagini?

  Guarda comunque, io non voglio venderti certezze, anche le mie sono opinioni faticosamente formate e provvisorie, filtrate dal mio vissuto, anzi dal mio ( finora) fortunato vissuto.


Minchia quanto ho scritto.


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> posso provare un po' di invidia.... sempre quella mia famosa buona


Guarda che la mia non è la famiglia del mulino bianco, ho problemi anch'io, come tutti.
Nel tempo però mi sembra di avere capito una cosa, che è semplice, se vogliamo, ma sicuramente efficace: è necessario col tempo introdurre continui elementi di novità nel rapporto di coppia, questo aiuta a impegnarsi ad accettare dolci sfide, a non darsi per scontati, a cambiare ed evolvere insieme. Ad incrementare in positivo quell 'epica di coppia di cui parlava Divi e che restituisce un valore aggiunto al legame.
Che poi ci si riesca non è scontato, che io ci riesca non è certo, e non per sempre comunque, però ci si prova e viene naturale farlo.
Certo ci vuole anche fortuna.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Le forme diverse hanno la funzione di garantire la riproduzione in condizioni avverse. Avere più mogli garantisce prole numerosa e accudita.
Avere più mariti riduce le nascite, una donna per quanti uomini abbia non può avere più di un figlio all'anno.
L'unica sperimentazione reale di amore libero paritario ciao non legato alla riproduzione è stato quello della fine degli anni sessanta e anni settanta.
Fallisce perché mentre io ipotetico trovo 10 persone che mi piacciono e a cui piaccio e con cui faccio sesso, tu ne trovi tre e ti trovi sette volte solo. Oppure uno ha relazioni solo sessuali e l'altro anche sentimentali.
Persino gli omosessuali sono arrivati alla monogamia. Sarà solo perché hanno visto Cenerentola?
Per me si vuole tutti la monogamia dall'altro quasi sempre, perché è un'esigenza sentimentale.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le forme diverse hanno la funzione di garantire la riproduzione in condizioni avverse. Avere più mogli garantisce prole numerosa e accudita.
> *Avere più mariti riduce le nascite, una donna per quanti uomini abbia non può avere più di un figlio all'anno.*
> L'unica sperimentazione reale di amore libero paritario ciao non legato alla riproduzione è stato quello della fine degli anni sessanta e anni settanta.
> Fallisce perché mentre io ipotetico trovo 10 persone che mi piacciono e a cui piaccio e con cui faccio sesso, tu ne trovi tre e ti trovi sette volte solo. Oppure uno ha relazioni solo sessuali e l'altro anche sentimentali.
> ...


E' di oggi la notizia che in Giappone si sta sperimentando il primo utero artificiale... per ora su animali. Tra un po' trovare qualche donna povera che accetterà di affittare il proprio corpo per regalare un figlio a qualche ricco capitalista, non sarà più necessario...


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che la mia non è la famiglia del mulino bianco, ho problemi anch'io, come tutti.
> Nel tempo però mi sembra di avere capito una cosa, che è semplice, se vogliamo, ma sicuramente efficace: è necessario col tempo introdurre continui elementi di novità nel rapporto di coppia, questo aiuta a impegnarsi ad accettare dolci sfide, a non darsi per scontati, a cambiare ed evolvere insieme. Ad incrementare in positivo quell 'epica di coppia di cui parlava Divi e che restituisce un valore aggiunto al legame.
> Che poi ci si riesca non è scontato, che io ci riesca non è certo, e non per sempre comunque, però ci si prova e viene naturale farlo.
> Certo ci vuole anche fortuna.


Non penso alla famiglia del mulino bianco, che sinceramente troverei noiosa. Penso al fatto di rinnovarsi e riscoprirsi e per farlo bisogna essere in due a volerlo.


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non penso alla famiglia del mulino bianco, che sinceramente troverei noiosa. Penso al fatto di rinnovarsi e riscoprirsi e per farlo *bisogna essere in due a volerlo*.


E' il presupposto fondamentale, e tutti se lo dimenticano, non scherzo, è proprio così, non vedono quando è finita e nemmeno quando ci sono altre possibilità di rinsaldare, troppo ripiegati su se stessi......


----------



## oro.blu (4 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E' il presupposto fondamentale, e tutti se lo dimenticano, non scherzo, è proprio così, non vedono quando è finita e nemmeno quando ci sono altre possibilità di rinsaldare, troppo ripiegati su se stessi......


Sono fiduciosa che non può essere finita... Non so se ho ancora toccato il fondo, sto barcollando nel buio, ma vedo una luce.... 
Negli ultimi giorni mi sento un po' più serena. 
Forse non è tardi per riprovarci ancora


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono fiduciosa che non può essere finita... Non so se ho ancora toccato il fondo, sto barcollando nel buio, ma vedo una luce....
> Negli ultimi giorni mi sento un po' più serena.
> *Forse non è tardi per riprovarci ancora*


Si ma lui lo sa?


----------



## oro.blu (4 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma lui lo sa?


Cosa che l'ho tradito? che sono andata vagando per mesi a cercare altro? Non so se lo sa. Io non gliel'ho detto.
Sicuro ha visto dei cambiamenti in me. Ho ricominciato a riprendermi i miei spazi. Ogni tanto lo vedo spaesato, meno pronto ad attaccarmi per cose inutili. Forse comincia a capire che può perdermi. Credo che non voglia perdermi. Se io sono importante per lui anche solo la metà di quanto è stato per me, non credo voglia perdermi.
Forse sono un pochino presuntuosa ora....


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Cosa che l'ho tradito? che sono andata vagando per mesi a cercare altro? Non so se lo sa. Io non gliel'ho detto.
> Sicuro ha visto dei cambiamenti in me. Ho ricominciato a riprendermi i miei spazi. Ogni tanto lo vedo spaesato, meno pronto ad attaccarmi per cose inutili. Forse comincia a capire che può perdermi. *Credo che non voglia perdermi. Se io sono importante per lui anche solo la metà di quanto è stato per me, non credo voglia perdermi.*
> Forse sono un pochino presuntuosa ora....


No, come al solito continui a riverberare della luce che emana lui.
Se non comincerai a risplendere di luce tua propria e a fregartene di quello che pensa lui di te la vedo dura eh.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> No, come al solito continui a riverberare della luce che emana lui.
> Se non comincerai a risplendere di luce tua propria e a fregartene di quello che pensa lui di te la vedo dura eh.


Ma mi smonti già così in partenza??


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma mi smonti già così in partenza??


Manno dai, tutto sommato credo che tu già un po' più consapevole di te stessa rispetto a quando sei entrata nel forum, si tratta solo di continuare a lavorarci.  (E di avere un po' più di coraggio).


----------



## oro.blu (4 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Manno dai, tutto sommato credo che tu già un po' più consapevole di te stessa rispetto a quando sei entrata nel forum, si tratta solo di continuare a lavorarci.  (E di avere un po' più di coraggio).


....è una bella comunità


----------

